# Fresh Horses



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

My take on this.....,ride, ride, ride and ride some more. If he is fresh like that, ride him to a good sweat every time and when he is working calm and relaxed.....get off. He will soon learn that being calm and relaxed gets him out of work. Don't let him fool you into not riding him out properly. Also, make a plan of what you want to work on. For instance, I make a plan while I'm driving to the barn, and I make that the focus of my riding time, like loosening shoulders, moving the hip, loping relaxed etc.......

You will find if you ride him a little beyond his fitness level each time that he will quiet down, conserve himself because he will know that it's time to work......like if he wants to lope, don't let him choose when, you choose when and for how long and he will realize that loping means work and will decide to slow it down.....because who knows how many rounds she's going to make me do!!!!!
Also, feeling fumbly and uncoordinated is natural in the beginning, as well as make a plan for the horse when on the way to the barn, also make a plan for yourself too......ie. today I'm going to focus on getting my hands quiet, my heels down etc
Good luck!!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Cold, wind, and time off will all cause em to be a lil zesty. Usually a couple rides or one long day will straighten em out. Also, you mention the kids riding, I've seen horses that are allowed to get away with stuff ( by kids and adults) be dinks. Actually bought one that the girl who was riding him said he wouldn't turn left. Few days later he turned barrels just fine 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks you guys! I did try the :work him till he wants to slow down, then work him some more, but I didn't actually hop off at that moment! Usually there was a nice groomed spot for us to ride in, but they haven't gotten out to groom it since the fresh snowfall. 

He is a great ride, and has so many buttons! I just need to learn to use those buttons correctly. Now if I ever get a horse, I would want a horse like him. : ) except maybe shorter, so I don't fall on my tush every time I dismount. 
Muppetgirl, if he's relaxed before I work his other side, should I still end it there? And then next time I take him out, just work the other side?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Deschutes said:


> Thanks you guys! I did try the :work him till he wants to slow down, then work him some more, but I didn't actually hop off at that moment! Usually there was a nice groomed spot for us to ride in, but they haven't gotten out to groom it since the fresh snowfall.
> 
> He is a great ride, and has so many buttons! I just need to learn to use those buttons correctly. Now if I ever get a horse, I would want a horse like him. : ) except maybe shorter, so I don't fall on my tush every time I dismount.
> Muppetgirl, if he's relaxed before I work his other side, should I still end it there? And then next time I take him out, just work the other side?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, go ahead and work the other side. Just stop and sit there for a few minutes after he relaxes and let him think about it and connect the dots.....relax=rest.
More than likely after you rest him he will probably be really relaxed on the other side.....if he isn't just sit there and ride quietly until he does.....then rest again or get off


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you! 

It was just surprising because as we walk, its really slow, yet anything that relatively sounds like a cluck (like me sneezing, for instance) he will go back to trotting. Silly ******. But I did give him lots of scratches afterwards. I think he really enjoyed his grooming after, too, as a nice reward for a good workout. I could totally feel that posting in my abs! So glad that I'm not in as poor a shape as I was this fall : p
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Do you have any ground poles? I like to take my horse over poles set on a large circle to keep his mind focused when he's looking in every corner for monsters. It really seems to help them start thinking again and it might take the edge off for his wanting to go go go.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Around here, about 15 minutes in deep snow gets the zap outta their garter strap!


----------

